
Apple's management doesn't want Nvidia support, a bad sign for the Mac Pro - kristianp
https://appleinsider.com/articles/19/01/18/apples-management-doesnt-want-nvidia-support-in-macos-and-thats-a-bad-sign-for-the-mac-pro
======
sawaruna
This is from January, even before the new Mac Pro announcement.

